# SMA: Medical costs?



## mliddell (Mar 14, 2017)

I have T1 diabetes and need to find estimates on health care costs specific to pump users. Any ideas where to look? I've found doctors in the area, but no costs are listed for blood tests, office visits, etc. I've also had trouble finding prices for pharmacies.

Any one? And thank you!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

mliddell said:


> I have T1 diabetes and need to find estimates on health care costs specific to pump users. Any ideas where to look? I've found doctors in the area, but no costs are listed for blood tests, office visits, etc. I've also had trouble finding prices for pharmacies.
> 
> Any one? And thank you!


If you could be a lot more specific, starting with telling us where you live now, people might be able to help.


----------

